# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Rus Devrimi, Türkler ve Ermeniler

## ceydaaa

ovyet Devrimi, Doğu Anadoluda ittifaklar sistemin tamamen cüzdü ve Osmanlılar lehine umulmadık bir durum yarattı. Kendisine gizli antlaşmalarla İstanbul vaat edilmiş olan ve Doğu Anadoluyu işgal altında bulunduran bir ülke savaşı mağlup olarak sıfatıyla terk ediyor ve ateşkes istiyordu. Bu bağlamda devrim lideri Lenin, 1917 sonlarında Osmanlı Devletini paylaştıran antlaşmaları uluslar arası eşkıyalık olarak niteleyip kamuoyuna açıklıyordu.

Böylece eski iki müttefik İngiltere ve Rusya- arasında amansız bir çatışma ortamı oluşuyordu. Bu ortam Milli Kurtuluş Savaşımız için de çok elverişli bir zemin hazırlayacaktır.

Sovyet Rusya, Dışişleri Bakanı Çiçerin imzalı ve 15 Şubat 1919 tarihli raporunda; Osmanlı güçlerinin halk oyu özgürlüğüne hiç riayet etmediklerini sert biçimde ifade ediyordu.

İlginçtir ki; Sovyet raporunda ciddi suçlamalar bulunmasına rağmen, Osmanlılarla iyi ilişkilerini koparmak istemiyordu. Üstüne üstün, ittihatçı yöneticilere hatırlatılıyor ki; Türkiyenin Sovyet Rusya tarafından herhangi bir tecavüze uğramasından korkmaya mahal yoktur. Rus ve Türk halklarını artık hiçbir şey birbirinden ayıramıyor ve Türk halkı, Rus halkının çoktan beri arzuladığı tarzda dostluk ve kardeşlik elini uzatırsa, hakiki menfaatlerine en uygun biçimde hareket etmiş olacaktır. denilmekteydi.

Ermeni Cumhuriyeti zor durumda bulunan Sovyet Rusyanın desteğinden yoksun kalınca, 4 Haziran 1918 de Osmanlı Devletiyle silah bırakılmasına gitmiş ve barış antlaşması için Alexandre Khatissianı İstanbula yollamıştır. A. Hatisyanın İstanbulda gecen dört aylık görüşmelerini anlatan kitabı, o dönemim psikolojisini yansıtması açısından son derece önemlidir.

----------

